# Happy Birthday, Jim!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cheers! :beer:

Here's to one of our most fearless leaders, a notable teacher and chef.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Best wishes to you Jim!!!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Jim, 

I am sure your birthday will not be disputatious  Enjoy yourself, and your family. Cook something special for yourself -- or, heck, order pizza in! Cheers! :beer: Stevie


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jim! A courteous and thoughtful fellow ever there was one.

doc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday....(how does she get the letters to dance?)


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Happy Birthday old timer


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday Jim!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shroom, I got that graphic and others from BestSmileys.com.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jim

Enjour your special day, cheers :beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Jim, Jim, Jim, Jim, Jim..... Happy B'Day teach! I hope this one is as good as the next 50 or so!:beer:


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Wow! Thank you, all! With some reluctance I celebrate this birthday... I am now officially closer to 40 than I am to 30. The days are long, but the years are short! Again, thank you all for the birthday wishes.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Hope you had a great day! And all the best for the coming year, old guy


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jim.....

Regards
Rook!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Brithday Jim!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Jim,

Truly a mentor for many,may you have a year filled with joy,health and peace.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Is that all? Happy birthday, kid!


----------

